# 2006 Madone 5.2 SL



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

Jsut upgraded from my Pilot to a 06 Madone 5.2 SL. The paint is really nice, it is much better in person then in the pictures where it is hard to tell the actual color. Rode it yesterday for the first time and it was amazing the difference. Finally I felt like I was in a proper road postion and my speed was much better. I am a relativly new rider and had no problem maintaining an avg speed of 18-20 which is a bit faster then I was able to do on the Pilot. Bike is really comfortable, in fact, I found it more comfortable then the Pilot for some reason. Frame seems pretty stiff but still comfortable and I am a larger rider. Just thought I would share the news...


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

congrats now get some pics posted. we want to see. later.


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

Can we see some pictures. That would be great.


----------



## bike4life (Jul 26, 2005)

*06 Madone 5.2 SL*

This bike is awesome! I've had mine for about 10 days.

I will leave more details when I get a few more rides in. ( only 3 so far) I was gone for 5 days on a business trip.


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

Pictures?????????


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Um, here's a stock photo if you guys haven't seen it _at all_ yet...

I wish they would FILL IN the Trek logo instead of outlining it . Nice blue color, though. Can anyone tell if the accent color is white or gray?


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

A real one?????


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

Does anyone have some pictures of their 06 madone sl 5.2


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

Do the bars on the sl 5.2 have a curved bend or are they the anatomic ones like the ones on the sl 5.9


----------



## rdkc01 (Aug 11, 2005)

I recently bought a 5.2 SL in platium and black. The bontrager seat killed me and after several saddle trials I have ended up with a Sella Italia Flite TI. I also switched the handlebars to the Race X lite carbon bars. 
One upgrade you should really consider is switching to the Race X lite wheels. This is a huge benifit. Seriously your bike will feel like a whole new bike. Quicker acceleration and smoother. I love this Bike.


----------



## bike4life (Jul 26, 2005)

rdkc01 said:


> I recently bought a 5.2 SL in platium and black. The bontrager seat killed me and after several saddle trials I have ended up with a Sella Italia Flite TI. I also switched the handlebars to the Race X lite carbon bars.
> One upgrade you should really consider is switching to the Race X lite wheels. This is a huge benifit. Seriously your bike will feel like a whole new bike. Quicker acceleration and smoother. I love this Bike.


Thanks for the info. Yea I changed the seat the 2nd ride on the bike. Did your bike come with Race lite wheels? They are not that good?

Thanks


----------



## rdkc01 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes the stock wheels are Race lites. It is just that once you try the Race X lites you will be HOOKED. Alot of dealers will let slip a set on and test drive them. I strongly recommend ant one that owns this bike at least try these. you will not regret it.
What seat did you end uo getting?


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 Trek madone 5.2 sl*

My local Trek deal told me the 5.2 sl will come in black on black also has any one else heard this? Thanks


----------



## iriedub (Dec 30, 2004)

*5.2 Sl*



markaz said:


> My local Trek deal told me the 5.2 sl will come in black on black also has any one else heard this? Thanks


The 5.2 SL's colour scheme is called 'Midnight Duotone', and the graphics on the bike are silver and white. The Race Lite and Race X Lite wheels use the same rims, the difference between the wheelsets is in the hubs, hence the smoother and quicker acceleration.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks


----------

